# Wanting a weight loss partner/buddy



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

so many of us women struggle with weight loss and physical fitness. i've read that it's very beneficial to have a buddy to keep you on track. anyone out there want to be my weight loss buddy? i just started a real walking routine today and i have a pedometer. i'm shooting for over 10,000 steps per day plus some other at home weight training - but i want to have someone who will motivate and challenge me! if anyone is willing to accept my offer - send me a private message or we can post to this thread! i think this is a neat idea for anyone as serious as me this time!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I would love to but I can't until August...I will really need it then. If you and your buddies are still at it, I may join late. I'm pregnant so I can't do it yet. There were a bunch of us doing the South Beach diet on the Meeting Place area of the board. You can post this there also, and may find some partners as it doesn't seem like this section gets as many posts.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hi,im going on holiday in aug, and really dont want to be a size 14 (english size) when i go out, i know its only a few months but i could loose a bit.i would like to be a weight loss buddy as i always start a diet but it only lasts a week or even a few days!my mum has used the slimfast web site for buddies and lost 21 lbs,so ide love to give it a try,but im sorry if im not a good buddy!my private e-mail is caz_gardner###hotmail.com if u want to e-mail me.thanks caz


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

ebbie,I think that is a wonderful idea. Count me in!I was actually working on weight loss, and had lost about 8 lbs and I kept it off for a while, but now the pounds are packing right back on again. Time to take the bull by the horns & start losing again.







What worked for me the first time is EXERCISE. I work in an office which of course means I sit on my behind all day. I have a treadmill and I need to start using it again. I found that walking on the treadmill every other day and doing exercises on the days I don't walk the treadmill is best. Of course you have to be really motivated to do that. I also am able to get out on my lunch hour and walk when the weather is good. That also helps. On the treadmill, when I was at my peak, I would walk about 2 miles in 45 minutes.I find also that when I walk and exercise, my period isn't nearly so bad. I don't have it as heavy, and the cramps aren't as bad.Do you have a plan? Or are you going to walk it off? I would like to lose about 10 more lbs.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

thanks for those who have taken me up on this!so far so good - i've been walking every other day at least 2 miles, but it was too hot and humid to leave the house today! i'm not losing, actually gained since my last post - but i'm confident! i had foot surgery in jan so i've taken all of my workout tapes out of storage and am going to start one by denise austin tomorrow. i don't have a real "plan" per say but my boyfriend is going to join me on the walks!send me a message if you want to email privately, i'll give you my email at that time!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Ebbie, I would like to do this too. I have been walking some but at times I find I don't do it but If I had to be accountable to doing it more. That would be great. Polly


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Hi Ebbie,Count me in also. I used the pedometer a couple of days at work and actually walk over 10,000 steps during my work day but still the weight is packing on. I need motivation to get on my treadmill and quit eating so much sugar. I need to lose 15 pounds. It is not a lot but I sure feel it.Jen


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

awesome you all! i have been not so great with wearing my pedometer but my goal is over 10,000 steps per day - which includes some actual walking time, not just everyday walking. my D has been pretty bad lately, so it's been hard - but i'm still confident and hopeful that this will help my ibs symptoms in general. keep posting!!!!


----------



## Kodachrome (Jun 12, 2004)

I woudl also like a work out buddy! I did so well for 12 weeks: I worked out 3 days a week, I lost about 60 pounds and the last few weeks, I've dissapeared off the work out radar







. I need someone to kick my butt and remind me that if I don't work out, I won't lose the 100 pounds I want to lose. I have about 40 pounds to go, and I'm going in 20 pound goals at a time. I need to get to 212 for my current 20 pound goal and can't seem to get excited to work out, even here at home







.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

wow kodachrome! that's awesome that you are meeting many goals already - but i will kick you in the butt for stopping! you've come sooooo far! for many of us who want to lose maybe 20 or 30 at most - it's so hard to make the scale budge, but you've already lost 60!!! if you don't get back on the wagon and stay on this thread - we'll really be missing out! to everyone else - i'm so sorry i have not posted in a while. i guess i get stuck on the D message board. i have been really bad at getting motivated lately - except yesterday when i put my swim suit on - i was totally disgusted - someone please kick ME in the butt!!!!!!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

ebbie, I would love to join you gals on this one. I had joined weight watchers online a couple of times but found it too difficult to track as the food items they have we don't get up here. I haven't bought a pedometer yet. I looked everywhere for them when they were giving them away in Kelloggs cereal and then I tried to get one from McDonald's as they were giving them away with their salads, but they ran out. I have gained 30 lbs since last summer, so now I have to lose at least 50. Is anyone going to track the results or what everyone is going to lose?Kodachrome, you should be so proud of yourself!!







That's a lot to have to lose and you've done so well!! Don't give up!! Everyone does plateau as well, you probably already know that. If you're bored try something new. I'm sure you'll have lots of support here!!! Anyone that wants to email me or PM me for privacy, I'd love to hear from you!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

sharon i love the quote associated with your signature... so true! i have decided to try slim fast - yet again... i did really good today with only eating a bagel with lite cream cheese this morning and a shake for lunch. i just ate some chinese food though - but lots of rice. i should try and make an excel sheet that we can all download and track our progress to share at later dates - if anyone has any other ideas - please share!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I used to drink Slimfast, but I don't like the way it tastes!! Don't forget rice is a carb-so will be fattening. Brown rice is suppose to be better-I just bought some but having cooked any yet. A tracking sheet would be great!! Also if we coulc check in with each other once a week and tell of our good parts and bad parts to the week so we can giv e each other support and suggestions. Maybe we can swap good recipes too and see how we do. Maybe have a challenge of some sort, ie-not eat semething specifically or do so much activity, etc.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i am the lamest member of this challenge... i started this and i'm sinking fast!i hope you all are doing more than i have been. i've had some terrible d lately that has kept me from being to motivated...


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

ebbie: I too have been havign trouble that I hope will end soon. I have lately had bad C now it's gone back to D. I have been bad and eaten takeout too. I wanted to be alone with my husband for my birthday (since I have company today) so I ate stuff I shouldn't have. I also will have lots of cake this weekend, with 3 birthday's and father's day to celebrate. I'll think I'll be on a liquid diet next week as this weekend will give me major D.


----------



## reginafilange (Jun 18, 2004)

Count me in! Last year at thios time I was insane about eating right and working out (I was married in August) and some things have happened over the past few months that have caused me to slack a bit...sigh. I need to firm up and lose some fat and I'm only 9 lbs away from my goal weight...FINALLY!


----------



## Kodachrome (Jun 12, 2004)

I think it'd be great to track things! Maybe that would help me get more motivated. My goal is to hit the gym after work tomorrow! I know that I've got a full week ahead of me and might only make it one day, but that's better than nothing! I can always go on the weekend if I need to. I am sitting pretty right now at 217, but I want to get down to 178 to start. That will be 100 pounds down...but it seems to hard to reach. I need only reach 212 now to get my reward (a new cd). At 178, I get a car CD player (a real one, not the car kit kind, lol!). But for some reason, I'm not motivated. Maybe I need to get out my Pilates or Tae-Bo again or something. Sorry that ended up being about me







. I meant to only say that a tracking sheet is a great idea!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i ordered the walk away the pounds vhs set - i hope to get it today or soon at least. i found that i ballooned another 10 pounds from this weekend, i drank alot of beer - i know - bad, bad, bad... but i went camping and it was soooooooo much fun. anyway - how can 10 pounds appear like that and it takes 10 months to lose it???


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

It's amazing how easy you can add pounds. I had gained quite a bit from the fall(probably because hubbie and I ate out a lot before we got married) but I have after several weeks of severe bloating, lost almost 5 lbs. So I'm a few lbs down now. I'm going to have to start doing some serious walking now to lose my goal of 10-15 lbs before summer's end. What I like about summer though is that I tend to drink more water( a must for weight loss) and I tend to eat lighter too.ebbie, glad you had fun camping. I was supposed to go next weekend but we're not sure if we still will or not, unfortunately having a bit of trouble with the truck. What a bummer, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Is anyone still wanting a wieght loss buddy, I'm starting a diet tommorrow and would like support. I'm going to be doing the south beach diet and I think I may post a thread on it. I have no will power so it would be nice to talk to someone else trying to lose wieght thanks Selena


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I do Selena. I'm finding it difficult to lose weight and I need to badly. I think part of my IBS problem IS weingt. I have been told it's a factor in my bladder problems and I believe it also is in giving me a more bloated feeling. If you don't want to discuss it on the board you can always email me.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm fine discussing it here, but if you do not want to I'm fine with email too. I would like to lose about twenty pounds. I wieghed in this morning at 182







. 160 is a good wieght for me for my bone strucure and height, even when I was in the best shape of my life in the military that is what I wieghed. I've lost twelve pounds over the last year without really dieting so I feel motivated to lose the rest. My hubby gets home in three months so I would really love to lose the rest and surprise him







I'm not sure about excersise because I've had some problems with chronic fatiuge but I've been feeling better so I'm going to dig my epilipical machine out of the garage. I really hate working out







Well I hope to hear from you soon, good luck Selena


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Selena, I weigh about the same, problem is I'm very short. I shouldn't weigh more than 130. So I have a lot to lose and it hasn't been a good summer for me at all. I lost a lot of weight a little over a year ago and then gained it back again last fall







Good luck to you too. You don't have much to lose so I hope you're able to lose it before your husband gets back, that would be nice for you both.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My step mom who is 46 wieghed more than me and is short too. She has been overwieght for the past twelve years after having my brothers. Two months ago she started curves and has lost 20lbs and 20 inches. She loves curves and swears by it. I have two young kids and no babysitters or family around so it is not an option for me. Also I do not want to pay for it lol. I have an excersise machine if I can just get the willpower to use it lol. I guess excersise is really the key to wieght loss.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Exercise is beneficial for many reasons including your overall physical and mental health. Having little ones though makes it tough. I have no excuse in that department anymore! I need to get into some kind of exercise program. I was going to start at a women only club near me but they went out of business!! If I had more room in my bedroom I'd buy some kind of home equipment-unfortunately my oldest son monopolizes the basement, so no room there. Boy the excuses just keep coming!! LOL


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Today while out running errends we had lunch an mcdonalds. I had a salad with grilled chicken and it came with a stepmeter to measure your steps. According to the directions your supposed to wear it for a week and find your average daily steps. Then after that you add 500 steps until you reach you daily goal which should be 10,000 steps. This does not sound to bad, I'll have to dust off the stroller so my two year old does not get to tired and try walking.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I got the step counter from Kelloggs cereal but I didn't know how many steps were considered a goal. Thanks for sharing that, now I can use mine!! How was the salad? I've never tried one.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

The salads are not bad, the ceaser salad has less fat because the other's have bacon. The ceaser has parmasan cheese that is lower in fat too. The salads are big too so it's filling.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Well it's day three of the south beach diet and I wieghed in two pounds lighter this morning whoo hoo.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Way to go!! I've only lost a pound this week







I tried the pedometer today. Unfortunately I found out that it counts every movement, so when I was in the truck going to my mom's and grocery shopping, it counted the motion of the truck as steps!! So I guess I need to be actually just walking with it!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh no, I think these stepmeters are not as good as the pedomoters you can by at the store. We got a nice one for my grandpa after his heart surgery that is electronic and counts distance and steps. You have to measure the distance between your feet when you take a normal step and then enter it into the meter so it is more accurate. I think it was around twelve dollors at target. One pound is a healthy amount to lose in one week, I just totally changed the way I eat so I will lose alot at once but then it will slow down to around one pound a week too. Keep up the good workSelena


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Selena, are you doing the South Beack Diet online, or are you just going by the book? That pedometer sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm going by the book, I think the online program is 5 dollors a week but you have to pay for three months at once. Also I'm not very interested in meal plans or recipies, I just follow the food list and get ideas from the recipies already in the book. If it's to complicated I won't bother lol.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Today I wieghed in another two pounds lighter it's day five of the SB diet. Yesterday when I wieghed myself I had not lost anything so I did not post lol.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Selena, congrats on the weight loss. I haven't lost anymore this week yet. I try not to jump on the scales too often, as it is discouraging. I have, however, made specific timelines for what I want to lose and when, I'm hoping they're not unrealistic. I want to lose 25 at least by Christmas and be at my goal by next summer. Since I have a lot to lose, I hope I can make it. I'm planning on picking up the SB book tomorrow when I go out. I tried to see if I could get it from the library-but no such luck, all are signed out and many people waiting on them!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, My cfs flared up yesterday so I'm going to take a short break. When I feel like this I do not have the energy to cook alot and I did not buy enough easy to prepare things lol. So at least I know what to buy more of next time and can stick to it when I have a flare up. I'm also supposed to go visit family today but I had to put it off til tommorrow because of my health. So after I get back I'll start again.


----------

